
NYC Subway Was Delayed by 1930s Signals. A Fix Is Finally Coming - dsgerard
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/23/nyregion/nyc-mta-subway-signals.html
======
melling
“the cost estimate for installing new signals on the 12-mile-long piece of the
Lexington Avenue line, at $3 billion”

15 years ago China built the 19 mile Shanghai maglev for $1.3 billion. Top
speed is 268 mph.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_maglev_train](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_maglev_train)

